# Northern States Gardeners...



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

Has anyone built or have on their property a high tunnel for gardening? (For those who don't know, unlike greenhouses, high tunnels have no floor and the crops inside are grown in the ground.)

I'm interested in building one on our homestead and am curious to know from others what their thoughts and experiences are.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Had to Google "high tunnel." We use hoop houses quite often. It's about the only way to grow long or warm season veggies here in NW MT.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## aknodak (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi from Homer, Alaska. We have a number of people here who utilize high tunnels for a very substantial and sustainable growing season. Once up, they are amazing. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/205303872824772/


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I tried them as well as "Hot Beds" in NE PA years ago. Worked great but they did require someone to be at the homestead.

Someone would have to be home, to monitor and close them up before the sun went down, so they could heat up enough to last through the night. Someone would also have to be home after sunup to open them so they did not overheat. Open them too early and everything gets frosted. When I lived alone I would leave for work before it got light out, too cold to open them. I would get home after dark, they were already cold so did not trap enough heat. Then there are those days when you only need to open them for an hour or so, in the middle of the day. Some days you did not want to open them at all.

If someone is around to monitor and watch them they are great and can add a month or more to your season at either end. If you are alone and work all day, not so much as sooner or later you will get too sunny of a day and burn everything.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

Woody said:


> I tried them as well as "Hot Beds" in NE PA years ago. Worked great but they did require someone to be at the homestead....


Thanks, Woody. That's the kind of information I was looking for. I appreciate the help. How's the NC weather about now? NC is my adopted home and I sure do miss being there.

Thanks everyone else too. I love this website because people are so willing to offer useful information!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

We have one local farmer. He uses what I will call low tunnel farming. Each row is covered by a visqueen tunnel only a few inches above the ground. I think he uses it primarily as a way to warm the ground prior to planting and possibly for sprouting. His farm is on permafrost.

There are a few others with gardens, mostly raised beds and a handful of green houses.


----------

